# GHRP + MOD GRF... then synthetic GH why? peptide knowledge people?



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I must of missed something here but I've noticed quite a few people using the protocol for example; 100mcg GHRP + 100mcg MOD GRF waiting 10-20mins then injecting a few iu's of synthetic GH

Whats the theory behind this guys?

Im willing to try it in the future

Would this work better than a blast do you think?

Whats the optimal doses of GHRP, MOD GRF and synth GH and time between the GHRP, MOD GRF and synth GH or is this down to the personal user or is there scientific theory behind timing?

Thanks guys


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I was doing this myself for a while last year but can't remember why, and can't find thread on dats as to why it's beneficial, even though I have read it before, think it was more relevant to ghrp + hgh than including ghrh! Something about the pulse and wave complimenting each other for synergy or something like that..

Sorry Lol


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

just to have a stronger and wider Pulse (sysnthetic + natural) mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

By using small amounts of synthetic GH (1-2iu) 15-20 min after the peptides you increase the size of the GH pulse your body releases, any more than 3iu and the pulse will become a bleed this is not what you want....


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> By using small amounts of synthetic GH (1-2iu) 15-20 min after the peptides you increase the size of the GH pulse your body releases, any more than 3iu and the pulse will become a bleed this is not what you want....


Thanks Paul,

Would it be more beneficial compared to doing a blast using this method 5 times a day.

Also how do you know it will cause a bleed mate

On a side note why is a gh bleed be negative?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

standardflexer said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> Would it be more beneficial compared to doing a blast using this method 5 times a day.
> 
> ...


in my opinion and experiance long term it is better than a blast(to much water gain from blast)

you have 2 types of GH release:

Pulse this is how men release GH in Pulses through the day normally lasting 2-3hrs

Bleed this is how women release GH these releases last several hours which has a negative effect over time on the piurity gland, Dat explains it much better than me i will see if i can quote his words later


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

paul....is around 2iu's of synth gh the "sweet spot" so to speak then?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim78 said:


> paul....is around 2iu's of synth gh the "sweet spot" so to speak then?


if by sweet spot you mean perfect for enhancing the GH pulse then yes as any more really it prolongs the pulse into a bleed type scenario....


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> if by sweet spot you mean perfect for enhancing the GH pulse then yes as any more really it prolongs the pulse into a bleed type scenario....


yes bud, thats what i was after, seen as i use ghrp2/mod grf 3 x per day...........when would you say the best time is to "supplement" with synth gh? maybe if taking before morning cardio? and pwo? or even bed? as this is when i take it atm.......say for instane i have 5iu's of synth gh to play with or less..........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

take peptides then 15-20min later take 2.5iu of GH with morning and before bed peptides...


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> take peptides then 15-20min later take 2.5iu of GH with morning and before bed peptides...


Ta Paul


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

what about taking synthetic gh with peps pwo ?


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

also ps carb is this peps and gh better than say doing 8iu's everyday ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ukmonster said:


> what about taking synthetic gh with peps pwo ?


I did exactly that today,big pump,lots of energy too.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ukmonster said:


> what about taking synthetic gh with peps pwo ?


yes, but do them at the gym immediately after because your gonna have to wait to take the synth gh then have your shake.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I did exactly that today,big pump,lots of energy too.


pwo= pre work out or post work out? sorry i took before.(so pre)


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

orite cheers guys , so was thinking about doing peps , with gh , and anavar ? or doing peps with gh and pro chem one rip for the ultimate summer cycle ! with some t-3 and some fat burners to take before i work out ? diet is good also good eating no carbs after 7


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

another thing , i have around 50-70g of carbs in my post work out shake , so am i right in haveing tht immediatly waiting around 20 - 30 mins after i've trained and then having my peps and gh ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ukmonster said:


> another thing , i have around 50-70g of carbs in my post work out shake , so am i right in haveing tht immediatly waiting around 20 - 30 mins after i've trained and then having my peps and gh ?


Have peps then 20 mins later 3iu Gh ,then train,then have protein after no carbs near Gh/pepps half hour either side as blunts it Do not take more than 3iu of gh or '.a bleed 'will be caused.


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

i'm gunna do the peps 3x a day , so isit ok to run the sythetic gh with each of the shots? morning post work out and night ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ukmonster said:


> i'm gunna do the peps 3x a day , so isit ok to run the sythetic gh with each of the shots? morning post work out and night ?


Yes providing you do not use same pin for gh too -peps can be mixed if used soon after mixing


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Also quite interested in this.

Obviously many speculate that the increased total GH pulse is higher (synthetic + natural) etc

Has anyone whos had experience using this protocol noticed that the results where better?

Just seems like a bit of a pain to be doing 2 jabs every morning, 2 in the afternoon and 1 before bed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pulsile GH method is well documented over on Dats site I have been using it in the last 8 weeks of this current diet, although I follow all 3 of my peptide Jabs (GHRP2/Mod GRF am and PWO, IPAM/Mod GRF before bed) with 2iu's of Geno and the effect has been very good I feel fuller my skin is better etc.....

There is science behind the method as larger GH doses create a continouise GH release and this is not as good as small (2-4iu) shots of GH spaced through the day in fact one studies concluded it was 5 X better.........

Yes it is a pain but it all depends on how much you want to progress I suppose??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I have started my run on it( only last friday!)and already my skin is very soft and i 'feel'far better,if this pulse system can show these results this fast i am in for the duration.It may not be the best thing to gain mass but it 'aint the worst and has no sides i can see.

I have tried a few methods in the past including blast-which can work well,also 5iu/day/10iu eod,this has worked faster and in my view better for such a short duration than any other.I am using it for fat loss and health benefits and i love it.

I am not pinning during day as it is not easy for me to,or i would.

I would like to thank you Paul,for some of the stuff you have posted,very useful indeed!


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

yes paul , cheers mate got his idea al from your posts so keep them comeing!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

one more Q on this, how do the peptide jabs do on non workout days as im gona do HGH 5 on 2 off, on the weekends should you still pump in 3x a day GHRP and GHRH?

cheers


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> one more Q on this, how do the peptide jabs do on non workout days as im gona do HGH 5 on 2 off, on the weekends should you still pump in 3x a day GHRP and GHRH?
> 
> cheers


From what i have researched yes but if using Gh do not add that too on those days,however Paul will ans this when he looks in!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can use both peptides and GH 7 days a week, i would run the peptides 7 days a week if not the GH due to cost


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

yea the GH doing 5/2off is purely cost, peptides are cheap so i shall run all weekend then cheers bud


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

i don't find the jabs a pan tbh and after asking Paul< i now do them all IM, coupled with aas, and des1 bi-lat pre wo, i can sometimes do 5-6 IM shots per day, 29g slin pin, i love em lol.


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

another query , thinking of either throwing in some anavar , or pro chem one rip. The only reason i'm not goin with the one rip is scared of hair loss? so thats why i thorght of putting in anavar instead. Pro chem one rip is low dose so .......... any one got any idea's they wanna put forwward?? i mean will i get the same fat loss/muscle spearing from choosing anavar of the one rip?


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

would love ps carbs thorghts on this one ?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

throw test n tren in..performed miracles for me at 70 prop ED and 60 tren A ed


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ukmonster said:


> another query , thinking of either throwing in some anavar , or pro chem one rip. The only reason i'm not goin with the one rip is scared of hair loss? so thats why i thorght of putting in anavar instead. Pro chem one rip is low dose so .......... any one got any idea's they wanna put forwward?? i mean will i get the same fat loss/muscle spearing from choosing anavar of the one rip?


mate 1rip and Var is like chalk and cheese........3 compounds vs 1.......if anything run both together.

For hairloss there are things like finisteride (spel?!?) that can help, the tren that converts to dht that can cause the hairloss, are you experiencing hairloss yet? does it run in the family, all these things are pre-determined to happen tbh.

And btw.....if your hoping to run var or 1rip for fatloss then your in the wrong game, they help *a bit* most think its fatloss whereas its just 1rip and var will "dry" you out, most cannot determine the difference between water loss and fat loss in reality. You wanna lose fat, amend diet and do cardio.

For muscle tissue growth and muscle sparing 1rip is very, very good.

Sorry if some of its blunt but read up more mate, Var is a very weak steroid unless you get its sweet spot, it can be run high because its not harsh, strength and a little less water retention is what you'll get.......if diet is good.


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

orite cheers for that guys ! another thing do you think doing this peps and gh method is more effeciant than say , 8 iu's everyday of growth? a mean the ghrp-6 give u hunger ? eat on time and food = anabolism ?


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

i've herd tht fineisteride or how-ever u spell it can make u impotent?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

ukmonster said:


> i've herd tht fineisteride or how-ever u spell it can make u impotent?


I cant comment on the above, but you are reducing levels of dehydrotestosterone in the body, which plays a relatively large role in a mans psyqisque. DHT plays a role in sexual interest, and the above can reduce sperm count / motility.

Sadly DHT will cause MPB of course and enlarged prostate.

Both of which can be stopped with the use of Finasteride or dutasteride of course.

Minoxidil is a alternative that is used for MPB, but it will not alter the male hormone system. It contains medroxyprogesterone which basically is a fancy name for progresterone.

I cant comment on the effect that it will have on the male body but its something to look into

hope this helps

EDIT: Too higher levels or prog in men will reduce testosterone levels btw. I cant comment on how much, and i dont know if you should use it alongside your AAS or when your off.

Would like to know


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

fair enough! see what happes , do u think just useing topical dht blockers on the scalp is enough ? another question on the peptides ? what is ipam and hgh fragment ? the guy who i get them off is tryna give me thenm aswell . i'm correct inthinking hgh ghrp and cjc 1259 is the best way .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ukmonster said:


> orite cheers for that guys ! another thing do you think doing this peps and gh method is more effeciant than say , 8 iu's everyday of growth? a mean the ghrp-6 give u hunger ? eat on time and food = anabolism ?


Well if you mean combine peps and say 3 iu gh per time 2x per day ,or peps and gh 2iu 3x per day for conditioning and fat loss with slow but consistant growth,yes.However the question is what do you want it to do?


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

guys trying to start a thread else where and it wont let me but since its a peptide question any ways a'll try here . gunna do the ghrp - cjc combo with hgh and i wanna throw igf in there . can some one tell eme which oen they think is best igf lr3 version or the igf des ? there is also mgf so i'm not sure which way to go. Also would love an imput from any one p.s carb aswell on how to time the injections so i get the most out of it ?


----------



## ukmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> mate 1rip and Var is like chalk and cheese........3 compounds vs 1.......if anything run both together.
> 
> For hairloss there are things like finisteride (spel?!?) that can help, the tren that converts to dht that can cause the hairloss, are you experiencing hairloss yet? does it run in the family, all these things are pre-determined to happen tbh.
> 
> ...


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> By using small amounts of synthetic GH (1-2iu) 15-20 min after the peptides you increase the size of the GH pulse your body releases, any more than 3iu and the pulse will become a bleed this is not what you want....


Paul I do my peps in the morning then after that I do 3iu's of gh Is that on the brink of a bleed or is it ok?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

KRIS_B said:


> Paul I do my peps in the morning then after that I do 3iu's of gh Is that on the brink of a bleed or is it ok?


it is ok mate, you are fine with up to 4iu......i use 3.6iu


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Paul...so if shooting say ghrp2 + mod-grf 3times then mod-grf and ipam pre bed with all the first 3 shots followed by just 1iu hgh...would this make a huge difference over not using hgh?

I'd love to keep this thread going with peoples real life results on it and if they think its worth the cost.


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

would ghrp2 + mod-grf 100mcg of both, post work out, be ok for first time use? I am also very interested in using peptides with or after my next cycle. any information would be appreciated. mains goals would be to maintain size from cycle and keep/lower bodyfat.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J.Smith said:


> Paul...so if shooting say ghrp2 + mod-grf 3times then mod-grf and ipam pre bed with all the first 3 shots followed by just 1iu hgh...would this make a huge difference over not using hgh?
> 
> I'd love to keep this thread going with peoples real life results on it and if they think its worth the cost.


depends on what you consider to be a huge difference?? will it make a difference....Yes will it be huge by my expectations ....no



rippeddown said:


> would ghrp2 + mod-grf 100mcg of both, post work out, be ok for first time use? I am also very interested in using peptides with or after my next cycle. any information would be appreciated. mains goals would be to maintain size from cycle and keep/lower bodyfat.


do you weigh 100kg? if not why use 100mcg? saturation dose is 1mcg per kg many use 100mcg as a round number but this is saturation dose and if it is above your weight then you do not get value for money.......

you can use it post workout but the results will not be great as the key to peptides is frequency not dose, you would get better results by doing 3 x 50mcg of both peptides than one shot of 150mcg of each peptides......as for information there are plenty of threads in this section concerning peptides you need to look through the stickies and use the search function so you can learn rather than be spoon fed the information.



ukmonster said:


> guys trying to start a thread else where and it wont let me but since its a peptide question any ways a'll try here . gunna do the ghrp - cjc combo with hgh and i wanna throw igf in there . can some one tell eme which oen they think is best igf lr3 version or the igf des ? there is also mgf so i'm not sure which way to go. Also would love an imput from any one p.s carb aswell on how to time the injections so i get the most out of it ?


can i ask what you mean by best? best for what?

timing depends on your goal, you cannot or should not use both MGF and IGF together in the same day and MGF will give proliferation to the muscle but as soon as IGF is released this will stop and you don't want that, my opinion from the research i have done and my own experiences is to use MGF after each workout (splitting the shots several times into the muscle) then use IGF the following morning, you have to remember that IGF will make a difference but only in the correct protocol, you cannot just inject bi-laterally PWO and expect it to make a difference.........many many people including myself used IGF wrongly for years....


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> depends on what you consider to be a huge difference?? will it make a difference....Yes will it be huge by my expectations ....no
> 
> do you weigh 100kg? if not why use 100mcg? saturation dose is 1mcg per kg many use 100mcg as a round number but this is saturation dose and if it is above your weight then you do not get value for money.......
> 
> ...


I shall research more on each peptide for my goals and I understand the frequency of peptide jabs also vital to their effectiveness. Thanks alot Pscarb


----------

